# Παρουσιαστείτε! > Θέλουμε να σας γνωρίσουμε >  Νέο μέλος

## gorilli7

Καλή χρονιά σε όλους! Ειμαι ο Τάσος και χαίρομαι που με δεχθηκατε στο στην κοινότητα σας. Πριν απο 3 εβδομάδες αποκτήσαμε το 5ο μέλος της οικογένειας μας. Ενα όμορφο κοκατιλ, τον Κουκη. Όταν το διάλεξα φρόντισα να σιγουρευτώ οτι είναι ζωηρό κτλ. σύμφωνα με κάποιες οδηγίες που διάβασα. Οντως ήταν πολύ καλός. Ήταν μαζί με 4-5 μαζί. Τώρα είναι μόνος, ο Highlander μας. Το κλουβί του θεωρώ οτι είναι καλό έχει άνεση. (Με τη πρώτη ευκαιρία θα παραθέσω φωτογραφία ).Τρώει, πεινει αλλά δεν κάνει όπως τον είδαμε τη πρώτη φορά. Δηλαδή, πριν 3-4 μέρες άρχισε να είναι ο εαυτός του, μόνο όταν το βγάζουμε στο μπαλκόνι.Οταν το βάζουμε μέσα σταματάει να κελαηδά. Άλλες φορές κάνει τα δικά του, χωρίς φωνές, άλλες κάθεται χωρίς να κάνει κάτι. Είναι ακόμα σε περίοδο προσαρμογής, η να ανησυχώ ;Ευχαριστώ πού μου δίνετε την ευκαιρία να εκφράσω τις ανησυχίες μου. 

Στάλθηκε από το HUAWEI Y625-U51 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kostaskirki

Καλώς ήρθες Τάσσο!
Να σου ζήσουν τα πουλάκια σου! Χωρίς φώτο από το πουλάκι και από τις κουτσουλιές του δεν νομίζω να βγουν ασφαλή συμπεράσματα!  Από εκεί και πέρα μάλλον είναι θέμα προσαρμογής!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Καλώς ήρθες Τάσο στην παρέα!! 

Οι παπαγάλοι γενικότερα και τα κοκατίλ ειδικότερα την περνούν μία περίοδο προσαρμογής. Αρχικά δεν θα τρώνε και δεν θα πίνουν πολύ, αλλά σιγά σιγά συνηθίζουν το χώρο και τους ανθρώπους. Τι ηλικία έχει το κοκατίλ σου; Μία φωτογραφία από τις κουτσουλιές και τη γενικά εικόνα του πουλιού όπως είπε και ο Κώστας θα βοηθήσει πολύ για να καταλάβουμε αν είναι θέμα αλλαγής περιβάλλοντος ή θέμα ασθένειας. 

Στο μεταξύ δες και αυτά τα ολίγα άρθρα  ::  

(1) Η έννοια της Καραντίνας στα πτηνά
(2) Κόκκαλο σουπιάς
(3) Πατήθρες, φτιάξε τις μόνος σου
(4) Ποια φυσικά κλαδιά είναι ασφαλή
(5) Βασικές προυποθέσεις για παπαγάλους...
(6) Cockatiel - Nymphicus Hollandicus
(7) Γενετική & Μεταλλάξεις στους παπαγάλους Cockatiel
(8) Συνταγές αυγοτροφής
(9) Τι επιτρέπεται να τρώει ο παπαγάλος μας και τι όχι
(10) Παιχνίδια για παπαγάλους.
(11) Βασικά βήματα εξημέρωσης (για όλα τα είδη) μικρών παπαγάλων.
(12) Συμβουλές για τις πρώτες πτήσεις των πουλιών μας
(13) Η γλώσσα του σώματος του παπαγάλου.
(14) Το γράμμα ενός παπαγάλου στον άνθρωπο.
(15) Φρέσκα βότανα ,χορταρικά και λαχανικά για καθημερινή χρήση στα πουλιά μας
(16) Η χρήση του μηλόξυδου στα πτηνά
(17) Μίγμα αποξηραμένων βοτάνων σε σκόνη για την αυγοτροφή
(18) Γύρη: ένα ιδανικό συμπλήρωμα για τα πουλιά μας (bee pollen for birds)
(19) Υπόστρωμα υγιεινής κλουβιού καναρινιού
( 20) Χώρος διαμονής των παπαγάλων Cockatiel – ο απαραίτητος εξοπλισμός
( 21) Η διατροφή των παπαγάλων Cockatiel
( 22) Συμβουλές για την καλύτερη διαβίωση των πτηνών μας
(23) Οδηγός Αναπαραγωγής Cockatiel
(24) Οχτώ βασικές γνώσεις για την υγεία & περιποίηση των παπαγάλων cockatiel
(25) Πτερόροια
(26) Η γλώσσα των παπαγάλων cockatiel - Οδηγός συμπεριφοράς
(27) Υψηλές θερμοκρασίες και cockatiel

----------


## gorilli7

Ευχαριστώ, θα ανεβάσω φώτο το συντομότερο. Συγνώμη,θα ήθελα να κάνω μία διευκρίνιση :Το Κουκη μας είναι το μοναδικό Πουλάκι.Οι υπόλοιποι 4 είμαστε εγω, η σύζυγος κ τα 2 μας παιδάκια τα οποία το έχουν δεχθεί πολύ ζεστά. 

Στάλθηκε από το HUAWEI Y625-U51 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Μανώλης 2

Γεια σου Τάσο, να χαίρεσαι τον Κούκη σου και όλη σου την οικογένεια.

----------


## gorilli7

Ευχαριστώ Μανώλη,συνονοματος με τον γιο μου! 

Στάλθηκε από το HUAWEI Y625-U51 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## wild15

Καλως ηρθες στην παρεα μας!!!!!

----------


## jk21

Καλως ηρθες Τασο  στην παρεα !

----------


## Γωγω/Τσιφτης

Καλως ηρθες.Αν κρινω απο το δικο μου κοκατιλ θα του παρει καιρο να κελαηδησει μεσα στο σπιτι και να ειναι οπως στο μπαλκονι.Πρεπει να εξοικιωθει πολυ με το χωρο και τα προσωπα.Εμενα ο δικος μου,παρολο που τον εχω 9 μηνες και εχει εξοικιωθει πολυ,οπως κανει στο μπαλκονι δεν κανει μεσα στο σπιτι.Και μια συμβουλη απο προσωπικη πειρα, αν μου επιτρεπεται.Προσοχη στα παιδια γιατι βλεπουν τα πουλια σαν παιχνιδια και τα καταπιεζουν.

----------


## IscarioTis

καλως ηρθες και καλες πτησεις να εχετε

----------


## gorilli7

Καλημέρα. Η φώτο του Κουκη είναι ότι καλητερο μπόρεσα να τραβήξω, δεν καθόταν με τίποτα

Στάλθηκε από το HUAWEI Y625-U51 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## gorilli7

Όλο το πρωί τον είχα στο μπαλκόνι,με εξαίρεση 1-2 διαλείμματα δεν έβαλε γλώσσα μέσα.Συν του ότι πιάνει (κουβέντα ) με τη γυναίκα μου. Χθες το απόγευμα μάλιστα ήταν μέσα μαζί της την ώρα πού διάβαζε την κόρη μας και είχε πιάσει κουβέντα μαζί τους... 

Στάλθηκε από το HUAWEI Y625-U51 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## gianniskilkis

Καλώς όρισες στην παρέα μας Τάσο και καλή συνέχεια με το φιλαράκι σου ...

----------


## mixalis73

καλησπερα και απο εμενα, Τασο μου να τον χαιρεσαι τον κουκι σου.

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

Καλησπέρα και καλώς ήρθες να χαιρεσαι τον όμορφο κουκι και την οικογενεια σου !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Γωγω/Τσιφτης

Πολυ ομορφος!Να τον χαιρεστε.Τι ηλικια εχει?Βγαινει απο το κλουβι?

----------


## gorilli7

Καλησπέρα παιδιά, ευχαριστώ για το θερμό καλοσωρισμα. Ηλικία δεν ξερω για τον κουκι μας. Στο μαγαζί μας είπαν οτι είναι 1χρονου.Οσο για το αν βγαίνει απο το κλουβί, φοβάμαι μήπως είναι νωρίς ακόμα. Πριν 3 εβδομάδες τον αποκτήσαμε. Θα δούμε. 

Στάλθηκε από το HUAWEI Y625-U51 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Γωγω/Τσιφτης

Πραγματι ειναι πολυ νωρις.3μηνες νομισα.Παιχνιδια δεν του βαζεις στο κλουβι?Δειχνει λιγο αδειο.

----------


## gorilli7

Του έχω βάλει ένα κρεμαστό με χοντρά σχοινιά κ ξηλακια.Σημερα τον είδα να το πλησιάζει δειλά δειλά. Τι λέτε φτάνει ένα ή να του βάλω    κι άλλο σιγά σιγά ;

Στάλθηκε από το HUAWEI Y625-U51 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Γωγω/Τσιφτης

Ενα ενα καλυτερα.Ας συνηθισει λιγο το πρωτο και σιγα σιγα βαζεις κι αλλα.Μπορεις αν θελεις στην αρχη να κρεμας τα παιχνιδια εξω απο το κλουβι και μετα μεσα. Και οπωσδηποτε σουπιοκοκαλο.Και θα παιζει και θα ξυνει το ραμφος.

----------


## gorilli7

Δίκιο έχεις, έτσι κάνω. Σήμερα του πήρα κ ένα σχοινί γέφυρα.Να το βάλω επιτόπου ή να περιμένω ;

Στάλθηκε από το HUAWEI Y625-U51 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Γωγω/Τσιφτης

Δοκιμασε το .Αν δεις οτι το φοβαται το αφαιρεις.Εγω ετσι κανω.Του βαζω ενα ενα τα παιχνιδια,γιατι τα βαριεται γρηγορα, , κι αν δω οτι το φοβαται μετα απο 3_4 μερες και δεν πλησιαζει το αφαιρω και δοκιμαζω αλλη στιγμη.Οσο θα περναει ο καιρος τοσο και πιο δεκτικος θα γινεται.Μικρα και αργα βηματα ειναι οτι καλυτερο.Τα κοκατιλ ειναι υπεροχα και πανεξυπνα αλλα θελουν υπομονη , επιμονη   και πολυ αγαπη.

----------


## gorilli7

Έχει αρχίσει να τα ψάχνει σιγά σιγά. Με τα λαχανικά τι γίνεται ;Του έβαλα σήμερα το πρωί μαρούλι, καρότο, σπανάκι, μπρόκολο και κουνουπίδι. Πήγε 1-2 φορές αλλά δεν δοκίμασε τίποτε. Τα είχα πληνει σχολαστικά μηλοξιδο,μετα καλό στέγνωμα κλπ. 

Στάλθηκε από το HUAWEI Y625-U51 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Γωγω/Τσιφτης

Ολα αυτα μαζι?Καλυτερα ενα ενα και κρεμασμενα στα καγκελα.Ετσι κι αλλιως στις 3-4ωρες τα αφαιρεις οποτε αλλαζεις λαχανικο.Ας μην τα δοκιμασε.Εσυ θα του βαζεις καθε μερα και καποια στιγμη θα δοκιμασει .Μπορεις αν θελεις να τα δενεις με ενα σχοινακι απο φυσικο υλικο για να τα κρεμας.

----------


## WhiteFace

Με την σειρα μου και εγω να σε καλωσορισω λοιπον , να χαιρεσαι το κοκατιλακι σου ειναι πολυ ομορφο  και να το χαιρεσαι !

----------


## xrisam

Να χαίρεσαι την οικογένεια και τον Κούκι!

Τι διαστάσεις έχει το κλουβί?

----------

